# Angelurlaub



## xMariox (13. August 2007)

Hallo!

Wollte mal fragen ob ihr wisst wo man in Österreich gut einen kleinen Angelurlaub machen kann (2-3 Tage). Am besten in der Nähe von Kitzbühel, oder auch wo anders. In nem kleinen Ferienhaus oder sowas in der Art!

Danke schonmal für Antworten!


----------



## Wolvie024 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Angelurlaub*

Hallo! In Tirol (Oberland/Außerfern) gibt es den bekannten Fernsteinsee. Da können (nur) Hotelgäste angeln. Direkt am Plansee im Außerfern liegt das Hotel Forelle. Hier bekommt man auch die entsprechenden Angelkarten. Die haben sicher Pauschalangebote. Leider war ich vor 8 Jahren zum letzten Mal am Plansee und damals war es unglaublich schlecht. Ein Berufsfischer hat angeblich mit Netzen den schönen See heftigst geplündert. Nun soll es wieder relativ gut gehen (Renken, Seeforellen, Saibline).

Ich mach mit einem Kollegen Anfang Oktober einen Angelurlaub (eine Woche) in Kärnten am Weissensee. Die Hotels da haben sich auf Fischer spezialisiert und bieten günstige Pauschalen an. Wir löhnen EUR 220,-- pro Person und Woche (inklusive Ferienwohnung, Angelschein, Kühltruhe und Boot). Das kommt mir sehr günstig vor. Ich werde Euch danach berichten.


----------

